# [nmap] bibliothèque manquante: vuln.lua, pourquoi? (résolu)

## El_Goretto

Bonjour,

Histoire de vérifier que mon NAS avait bien été patché contre l'infâme CVE-2012-1182, j'ai voulu utiliser le script nmap samba-vuln-cve-2012-1182.nse.

Problème, il a un "require vulns" qui fait référence à une lib vulns.lua qui n'est pas présente dans mon install nmap gentoo (version 5.51, useflags: lua ssl -gtk).

Alors en faisant, ahem, le goret, et collant la lib où il faut à la main, ok, mais quand même, je ne comprends pas pourquoi certains libs ne sont pas présentes (il y en a d'autres que vulns qui sont présentes dans la doc mais pas sur le système).

Des idées?

----------

## netfab

Salut,

Tu utilises la version 5.51. Le changelog de nmap indique :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Nmap 5.61TEST4 [2012-01-02]
> 
> o [NSE] Added a vulnerability management library (vulns.lua) to store and to
> ...

 

----------

## El_Goretto

Ah, ben j'aurais jamais cru que la documentation d'un soft puisse être en avance sur sa sortie en stable  :Smile: 

Merci...

/me se sent bête.

----------

## Poussin

Tu veux dire que les dev ne mettent en général pas la documentation (la quoi?) à jour?  :Very Happy: 

La doc, ça s'écrit avant de coder, na!   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

